# Think it's bad now?



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I wish Americans would open their eyes but their too busy watching American Idol.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## smallie9 (Feb 22, 2012)

threetoe said:


> I wish Americans would open their eyes but their too busy watching American Idol.


That is why we got "change". I fear those uninformed that support and elect the tyrants more than those they elect.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

threetoe said:


> I wish Americans would open their eyes but their too busy watching American Idol.



That's what bothers me greatly, we've strayed so far from the Constitution and both political parties are guilty.
Sadly, a large % of the American people have gone along with the departure. It's not a matter of if..but when... that we fall to Socialism completely if we dont wake up.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Do you want to learn about the structure of American Government or at least how it was put together and why?
Do you want to know what the 4th branch of Government is and how it came to be?
Do you want to KNOW what the Declaration of Independence, The Articles of the Confederation, the Federalist Papers and the Bill of Rights REALLY MEAN? What they actually say not what some talking head wants you to think?

Take this FREE on-line college course

"Constitution 101".

Where? http://www.hillsdale.edu/

It's great!! It's Free.

LEARN !!


----------

